# Spelling mistake on Ryanair tickets?



## ButtermilkJa (13 Apr 2007)

A friend of mine just booked a gang of us in for some flights in May and he spelt my name wrong on the ticket. It's just one letter and it doesn't alter the name in any way but i was just wondering what Ryanairs policy on this is. I don't want to arrive on the day and be told it's a no-go. Also, I'm cynical in that I reckon ringing them so early before the departure date gives them the opportunity to just tell me I'll have to cancel (and lose my money) and book again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Cligereen (16 Apr 2007)

Same thing happened to us. My wife booked the tickets and was not too careful with the typing, making a mistake in the spelling of 2 out of four names. It turned out that the cost of correcting the names would have been more than the total amount paid for the tickets, so we crossed our fingers and hoped for the best. At check-in nobody ever batted an eyelid, just checked in as normal (both ends). I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## ang1170 (16 Apr 2007)

Does anyone else feel what a sad comment on how travel is today that this should even be a concern?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

ang1170 said:


> Does anyone else feel what a sad comment on how travel is today that this should even be a concern?


Not really.


----------



## ang1170 (16 Apr 2007)

I meant the concern that a simple mistake might be used by the airline to gouge some extra income for themselves.

A few years ago, I'm sure the worst that people might think of as happening would be a minor delay at check-in.  Not any more....


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

ang1170 said:


> I meant the concern that a simple mistake might be used by the airline to gouge some extra income for themselves.


Not really. Caveat emptor. It's not that difficult to get the names correct when booking tickets and in this day and age of cost cutting it's not surprising if there may be a charge for altering the tickets. Better to have this than have customers that get it right subsidising those that make mistakes.


> A few years ago, I'm sure the worst that people might think of as happening would be a minor delay at check-in.  Not any more....


Security is also an issue that is relevant here these days.


----------



## KalEl (16 Apr 2007)

ang1170 said:


> I meant the concern that a simple mistake might be used by the airline to gouge some extra income for themselves.
> 
> A few years ago, I'm sure the worst that people might think of as happening would be a minor delay at check-in. Not any more....


 
Have to agree with Clubman there. What the difference from a cost point of view for the airline changing the spelling of a name and changing the name completely? And, given the times we live in I would be disgusted if staff were allowing people to check in whose names did not match their identification. Enter details carefully and be prepared to pay financially for carelessness.


----------



## 26cb (16 Apr 2007)

Well Aerlingus just charged me EUR70 for a name change yesterday, it was a silly typo by a UK travel agent that did materially change my surname. To be fair to the agent they are refunding me the EUR70....AerLingus apologised for the charge etc etc but did apply it !


----------



## ButtermilkJa (17 Apr 2007)

This is getting really interesting... and worrying 

Firstly, to those who say "How hard is it to get your name right" and "Type carefully or pay the price", I agree. However, in this instant, it wasn't myself doing the typing, but my friend. Ok, you may say that my friend should've known how to spell my name, but it's one of those surnames that 99% of the time is spelled one way, and 1% the other. I'm in the 1% group.

So, my name is sort of like this (for example)... 'Maguire' instead of 'McGuire'. My friend typed McGuire on the ticket.

What do you think? Knowing Ryanair they'll most likely make me cough up.


----------



## KalEl (17 Apr 2007)

ButtermilkJa said:


> This is getting really interesting... and worrying
> 
> Firstly, to those who say "How hard is it to get your name right" and "Type carefully or pay the price", I agree. However, in this instant, it wasn't myself doing the typing, but my friend. Ok, you may say that my friend should've known how to spell my name, but it's one of those surnames that 99% of the time is spelled one way, and 1% the other. I'm in the 1% group.
> 
> ...


 
I'd say you're goosed...best to essentially change the name on the ticket I'd say. Think it costs about €35. Personally if I was your friend I'd pay the fee for my stupidity but I'm probably in the minority!
Taking a chance and just turning up would be a terrible idea and not worth the risk...imagine being turned away and having to buy a ticket on the day for an exhorbitant price?


----------



## redchariot (17 Apr 2007)

You should have made sure your friend knew how to spell your surname correctly or if not done it yourself. My surname could be spelt in about 6 different ways so I make damn sure that I ensure to spell it out where necessary.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (17 Apr 2007)

KalEl said:


> I'd say you're goosed...best to essentially change the name on the ticket I'd say. Think it costs about €35...


If it's only around €35 then I'll gladly do it to avoid being screwed last minute. I thought it would be a _lot_ more. I'll give them a ring.


redchariot said:


> You should have made sure your friend knew how to spell your surname correctly or if not done it yourself. My surname could be spelt in about 6 different ways so I make damn sure that I ensure to spell it out where necessary.


I normally do make sure people know how to spell it, but it's in my signature on my email which I sent him to confirm I was going on the trip. He replied 5 mins later to say tickets were booked. I presumed he'd check if he was unsure. In fairness he probably was sure he had it right and didn't check. Anyway, too late to play the blame game, just want to get it sorted.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (18 Apr 2007)

Hey, just to update you all (and post the info for future searches), I rang Ryanair this morning and they corrected the spelling mistake free of charge. I have to say I was surprised, although in fairness it only took the girl 5 seconds to do so I can't see any reason to charge.

Perhaps they only charge for a change of _name_, ie: a different person? Anyway, I'm happy.


----------



## KalEl (18 Apr 2007)

ButtermilkJa said:


> Hey, just to update you all (and post the info for future searches), I rang Ryanair this morning and they corrected the spelling mistake free of charge. I have to say I was surprised, although in fairness it only took the girl 5 seconds to do so I can't see any reason to charge.
> 
> Perhaps they only charge for a change of _name_, ie: a different person? Anyway, I'm happy.


 
That's good to hear...and surprising!


----------



## maelduin123 (18 Apr 2007)

Did same thing myself yesterday. Rang customer service no at ryanair. Mistake was corrected without any charge.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (18 Apr 2007)

Thank God I rang and got it changed. I'd say there are a lot of people like me who wouldn't ring and would just chance their arm on the day (which was what I was going to do). This would have been a disaster, as the lady who answered the phone from Ryanair was quite shocked that I even had to ask did I need to change my name. I'm sure my €70 flights would have turned into at least €350 if I chanced it and turned up at the desk.


----------



## Guest127 (18 Apr 2007)

out of curiosity and for other postes
what ryanair number did you ring and how long did it take to get through. 

another post here a few days ago had a misspelling on a middle name. I have never given middle names for tickets and no airline as ever mentioned it. so I assume its the christian and surnames that count.


----------

